# Wie lange sackt ein neuer Teich?



## Bordersuse (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe am Samstag meinen Teich gesetzt, nachdem ich den Aushub beendet habe. Der Teich ist 3,8 M lang und 2,7 M Breit. An der tiefsten Stelle ist er 80 cm tief.
Die Bodenbeschaffenheit (unter der Folie) ist Lehm/Löß.
Teichfolie 1 mm von Firestone.
Am Samstag haben wir erstmalig befüllt. Am Sonntag mußte ich den Teich um 2,5 cm nachfüllen um wieder an die Randgrenze zu kommen.
Heute Montag "fehlen" erneut 2,5 cm, der Wasserstand an der tiefsten Stelle beträgt aber immer noch 80 cm. 

Kann mir jemand Sagen, wie lange ein Teich mit einer Literzahl von ca. 2500 - 3000 Liter braucht, bis der "Druck" nachlässt? Oder muss ich mir doch Gedanken machen, dass er nicht dicht ist?
Sorry wenn darauf im Forum schon geantwortet wurde. Habe gesucht aber nichts gefunden - bin eben ein Newbie.
Für Eure Antworten vielen Dank.
Grüße
Susanne


----------



## bodo61 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie lange sackt ein neuer Teich?*

Hallo Susanne,
also ich denke nicht, das der gewachsene Boden nachgibt (oder war da mal was aufgeschüttet). Warscheinlich haben sich noch einige Falten unter der Wasserlast runtergedrückt. Möglich, das sich das Flies auch noch nen mm zusammengedrückt hat. Also erstmal keine Panik. Mit bis zu einem halben Zentimeter Verdunstung mußt du auch im Sommer rechnen.


----------



## Bordersuse (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie lange sackt ein neuer Teich?*

Na ja, war an einigen Ecken ziemlich weich der Boden. Ich war vorhin mal drin und habe auch gemerkt dass das Gehgefühl jetzt härter ist als am Samstag. An den tiefsten Stellen habe ich unter dem Vlies auch noch eine 1-2 cm Sandschicht gestreut. 
Bissi panisch bin ich schon, man stelle sich die Arbeit gleich ein 2. Mal vor, ich sortiere noch meine Knochen von den letzte 1 1/2 Wochen. Dafür bin ich aber schon von ganz vielen unterschedlichen Liebellen besucht worden.


----------



## Bordersuse (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie lange sackt ein neuer Teich?*

Hilfe, jetzt sind wir bei 3-4 cm verlust von der tiefsten Stelle aus, wenn ich die Uferkanten nehme bei 10 cm.
Habe jetzt die Sumpfzonenpflanzen erst mal wieder ins wasser gesetzt, hoffe das kommt bald zum Stillstand.

Bin sprach- und ratlos


----------



## Christine (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie lange sackt ein neuer Teich?*

Hallo Suse,

man könnte sich viel besser eine Meinung bilden, wenn Du ein paar Fotos für uns hättest. Das ist gar nicht so schwer


----------



## Bordersuse (30. Juni 2009)

*Entwarnung: Wie lange sackt ein neuer Teich?*

Hallo an alle,

habe es heute mal gewagt, meinen Teich wieder aufzufüllen, nachdem heute nur noch ein Sinken von 1 cm zu erkennen war.
Das Ergebnis: Seit Samstag ist er 5-6 cm gesackt.
Eine unerwünschte Sickerstelle an der Überlaufzone habe ich noch entdeckt und das müßte es jetzt gewesen sein.
Ich werde dieser Tage noch mal messen und einen Endwert unter einem neuen Beitrag bekannt geben.

Grüße an alle.
Susanne


----------



## Bordersuse (1. Juli 2009)

*Entwarnung: Wie lange sackt ein neuer Teich?*

Hallo an alle,

hier der 6 cm gesackte Teich.
Liebe Grüße 
Stolze Bordersuse


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie lange sackt ein neuer Teich?*


Hallo Susanne,
wie schaut es mit dem nachsacken aus? Das gleiche wird bei mir wohl auch passieren,da ich viel mit Sand "modelieren" mußte.
Ich denke auch mal, daß es bei mir eine Zeit dauern wird bis er sich "richtig" gesetzt hat.Das man da natürlich erst einmal Panik bekommt, kann ich mir gut vorstellen.
Hast du den Teich gleich komplett gefüllt oder Etappenweise? 


                                                               MfG aus dem hohen Norden


                                                                                            Thomas


----------



## andreas w. (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie lange sackt ein neuer Teich?*

hi liebe suse, was macht dein teich?

ich finde 6cm für einen teich in deiner dimension zwar recht viel, kann aber auch damit zusammenhängen, was du unter wasser gebastelt hast.

sprich wieviel von welchem sand, wie feucht die erde um die pflanzenwurzeln ist, und und und.

als erstes würde ich als ferndiagnose mal davon ausgehen, wenn dein wasserverlust irgendwann in kürze fast ganz aufhört, dass die erde, der sand und wass onstnoch unter wasser ist, sich dann komplett vollgesaugt haben. 

das ganze kostet ja auch erstmal wasser und somit wäre dann auch dein "setzen des teiches" erklärt.

viel spass & viel glück weiterhin, andreas.


----------



## Bordersuse (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie lange sackt ein neuer Teich?*

Hallo,
hat sich nach 6 Tagen ausgesackt gehabt und es sind 6 cm geblieben. Es hatte 2 Tage vor Entstehung richtig viel geregnet. Ich denke schon, dass da auch der Lehm noch mal satt gepresst wurde.
Inzwischen ist alles wunderbar.
Der Teich ist jetzt 3 Wochen alt. Das Leben hält langsam auch im Wasser Einzug.


----------



## andreas w. (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie lange sackt ein neuer Teich?*

na wunderbar, dann kanns ja losgehen. viel spass.


----------



## MadDog (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie lange sackt ein neuer Teich?*

Hallo Bordersuse,
ich kann mit dir fühlen, wie man sich fühlt, wenn man einen neuen Teich angelegt hat. Bei mir hat die Folie noch ca. 1,5 Wochen gearbeitet, aber jetzt ist sie bombenfest.
Ich war sogar schon notgedrungen schwimmen in meinem Teich, als mein Skimmer abgerutscht ist in die Tiefe.

Ich wünsche dir recht viel Spaß mit deinem Teich und einen sonnigen Sommer zum geniessen

Gruß Frank


----------

